# Waldo Contest?



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

From April 1, 2005 through March 31, 2006 we should all post pictures of our biggest walleyes caught. The winner gets bragging rights and whatever else comes with having the biggest eye of the year.

Would anyone else be interested in something like this? I think it would be a fun way to keep the board active, and would encourage lots of pictures to be posted.

We need to come up with some rules...any suggestions? I think this would be a fun idea! What do the rest of you think? How about some rules?

Sample Rules:
1) Fish caught via hook and line ONLY
2) Fish must have a picture on Nodak or linked to another site.
3) Honor system here guys...don't post some random web pic and say it is you...or we'll kick your...well, we won't do anything, but try to keep some honor in this and avoid lying...which is about impossible for anglers.
4) Must list the date and place caught and what lure/bait was used.
5) Enter as many fish as you want, or take and delete your second best of the year and replace it with your new biggest as you improve over the season.

Any others? This could be HUGE...and totally cool, think up some ways that'd make this fair, or fairer.

Admin...any problems with this? Bandwidth problems that are forseeable? Or will off site linking be ok, or linking to the photo album?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'll look into this Nick and get back to you.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Must be catch n release or I think its a bad idea! I dont need bragging rights to enjoy fishing. No telling where the fish was caught would also give the fish a chance.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah, C&R would be nice. - But say someone catches and keeps the trophy of a lifetime and posts it? What then?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Then they catch a fish of a lifetime :lol: You could give em a hug or something if you want :wink:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

whatever, whatever, if your going to do it, anything goes no matter if its released or kept for the wall or dinner or what not. A fish is a fish. I wont ever keep any fish over 3 lbs personally unless its in the double digits, but im not like everybody else.


----------

